# Dallas, TX Support Groups?



## CynthiaG

Does anyone know of any support groups in the Dallas area?


----------



## centersearch

Were you ever able to find out if there are any support or chat groups in the dallas area. I have not been able to find any it would be helpful to know. Thanks Carla


----------



## TexasMom

Carla, I don't know of any support groups currently but I think there are several interested people. Have you tried that website called meetups.com? They have groups forming for lots of reasons - hobbies, political meetings, etc. and you can find people in your area interested in the things you are interested in, including forming IBS support groups. Hope this helps!Susan


----------

